# Quiet & Cosy Pub Dublin City Centre



## cavanman2015 (8 May 2018)

Can anyone suggest a good place to meet someone for a cosy drink, get a seat on a wednesday or thursday night and chat (where you can hear yourself think!) in Dublin City Centre. Friend lives in Patrick St area so was thinking some where around Dame St ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rob oyle (8 May 2018)

McDevitts in Camden Street.


----------



## John Locke (8 May 2018)

The Library bar, upstairs in the Central Hotel on Exchequer street is fairly quiet.


----------



## messyleo (8 May 2018)

Second the Library bar - or maybe Nearys on Chatham street? Though no guarantee of a seat!


----------



## PMU (8 May 2018)

gravitygirl said:


> or maybe Nearys on Chatham street?


  I can be jammo.  Try Ryan's (previously Robert Read's) in Store St.  Luas Red line stops outside and the Green line nearby in Marlborough St.


----------



## elcato (8 May 2018)

The Swan or JJ Smyths in Aungier St, Fallon's at the start of the Coombe.


----------



## Páid (8 May 2018)

The Palace on Fleet St. - they don't have a TV or piped music.
Hughes - Chancery St - no TV or piped music (though they do have trad music at weekends)
The Long Hall on Georges St.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 May 2018)

The Old Stand or The Stag’s Head...


----------



## cavanman2015 (8 May 2018)

Gosh thanks for all the suggestions obviously AAM contributers are well versed on cosy dublin pubs!!


----------



## RedOnion (8 May 2018)

Reads like a decent pub crawl if anyone is free tomorrow?!
I've a mild hearing problem, and some great suggestions above where I don't have to ask people to shout at me! Failing that, I've found a lot of the hotel bars around town to be good from a noise perspective, but might not be as cosy (or serve as nice a Guinness).


----------



## Firefly (10 May 2018)

Those pubs remind me of the days I lived in Dublin. We have a selection of decent pubs in Cork, but they don't hold a candle to those in the Big Shmoke! Is there a better feeling than nabbing the snug in Doheny & Nesbitt's on a Friday afternoon?


----------



## MrEarl (10 May 2018)

I like Peter's Pub


----------

